# Success! Got adhesive off roof.



## pbertrand65GTO (Jul 24, 2009)

I finally got my roof down to bare metal yesterday. It was a real grind, literally..thanks to everyone for their ideas. I ended up using a large sanding disc, and went sparingly on the chemicals.
I still have a lot of work to do on the roof, but it's one more thing that's done.
This board rocks.
Paul


----------

